# Sudoku solving in Excel



## miss_ell (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello forum members,

First of all, I was not sure whether this post is in the right forum.  I apologise in advance for this, and moderators are free to move this in the right place.

I am a huge fun of Sudoku and I have searched the internet for a spreadsheet to help me solve the puzzles.  I found a few of them, some of which also generate puzzles, but most of them using VBA/macros.  One exception is http://www.occeane.co.uk/sudoku.asp.

But also being good (not great!!) with Excel, I decided to practise by doing one myself - without any macros or VBA codes - and it works!!

So, this thread is to find out how many different ways there are to create a spreadsheet with no codes etc (other than the above).  It needs to be able to at least solve the puzzles, but any other feature would be great.

No prizes are to be won, sorry   just a place for all of us to demonstrate our Excel skills!

Any questions, please ask me.

Thanks in advance,

miss_ell


----------



## MrExcel (May 20, 2007)

There are several Sudoku solvers here:

http://www.mrexcel.com/tip109.shtml

Bill


----------



## miss_ell (May 20, 2007)

Hello Bill,

I'm sorry I did not see this article first before writing this thread - now I'm going to have fun trying as much of the others as possible!!

Mine is not as fancy - the spreadsheet just shows all the possibilities on the right which change whenever a number is entered in the puzzle on the left.

You can see my solver here.   Let me know what you all think.

miss_ell


----------



## miss_ell (May 20, 2007)

Sorry, this one is better to look at without the lines.


----------

